# intermedius pair not doing much



## kingbacon (Apr 30, 2006)

i have a intermedius pair that laid about a 1 1/2 months ago and i get a lot of calling but no egg laying i have small clear cups with four film canstiers and three broms and no eggs since is there any thing i need to do that im not doing any info would be nice

thanks mike


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

Mike, 

Couple of questions for you. You say you have a pair, are they proven or probable? What's your temp in the tank? How old are they? 

I'd recommend mimicking the wet/dry season. Keep it dry and feed little for one week, then the following week mist heavily and feed an adequate amount. There's also a chance that they could be transporting and you haven't witnessed it. I witnessed one of my males from my group of Inters transporting a tad that I never knew was in there about 3-4 weeks ago. 

Are you going to make it to the MI meeting?


----------



## DF20 (Jul 7, 2007)

I got a pair about 2 months ago, a proven pair. ive heard and seen calling from the male, and some courting behavior...but haven seen any eggs...they are in a 20 high....i also remember the guy i bought them from said... inters are seasonal..and do not breed as much in the winter vs spring/fall season.. im not sure tho.. any experts to chime in?


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Mine like it cooler (when the frog room stays 68-73). They lay on anything (plants, glass, etc.) so their eggs can be elusive. Just have full film cannisters on the sides or on the bottom and keep checking them for tads.


----------



## pigface (Apr 28, 2006)

I don't know , if they are like mine when they finally started laying eggs ( in film cannisters ) and I started pulling them they would stop using that cannister and use another . Now they don't even use the cannisters . I don't see any eggs any more . But I know they are laying because I've found froglets . Just because you don't see eggs dosn't mean they are not laying any .


----------



## Tom V (Jan 4, 2006)

Since I moved my intermedius group into a much larger tank I've found eggs mostly on leaves. They seem to have forsaken the film canisters for the time being. Anyway, they may just be laying somewhere more hidden. I know I had three tads developing on a bromeliad leaf one day and the next they were gone. If they hadn't been in plain view I might never have seen them before they were transported. It's also possible if the frogs are young that they are still getting things right. I've had both pairs and groups that took far longer than others to reproduce successfully, even though they were exhibiting some breeding behaviors well beforehand.


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

hey everyone. ive decided to get some intermedii for my 12x12x18 exo terra. the question is how many?

should i get a trio? 2 and hope for a pair? 4? please help me out. im still letting things grow ina bit so i have some time. but i want them asap! haha

-Nate


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> should i get a trio? 2 and hope for a pair? 4? please help me out. im still letting things grow ina bit so i have some time. but i want them asap! haha


2-3, but be aware of the 'odd man out' scenario in a tank that small, where the unpaired frog just kind of fades away. I know some people who have as many as 5-6 in a similarly sized tank and have breeding, but your mileage may vary. I'm big on the 'bigger is better' philosophy- I have a reverse trio of imitator in an 18 inch cube, and will be moving my entire group to a 44 gallon in the spring. 

http://www.saurian.net/htm05/froginfo_t ... lcare.html


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

yeah..in that case im leaning towards getting two. that way i f i get a couple males or a couple females. there will be enough for each other without getting stressed out. does this logic sound accurate? 

my buddy has a 2.5 gallon extremely grown in. he said i could sue it for QT. Ive been doing reef tanks for a few years now so i understand the concept of Qt...how exactly is it going to work with these guys?

ps. great reading. thanks a lot. 

-Nate


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

i will be putting a 4x4" fireball bromeliad just to the left of the waterfall where there is the open space. almost all of the back wallhas been filled in with oakleaf creeping fig.

heres a picture...do you think it has grown in enough for frogs?

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh16 ... G_0132.jpg

http://i256.photobucket.com/albums/hh16 ... G_0131.jpg

thanks, Nate


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

Would variabilis be a better choice since its my first frog? half the chance for the frogs to fight...


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Sokretys,

You're spinning out of control in this thread. I'd start a new one or maybe one of the mods can split this off into a new one for you.

Jason


----------



## Sokretys (Dec 16, 2007)

Word.


----------

